# Accutane Dosage



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Just looking for some advice, getting some accutane delivered to me this week 30x 20mg tabs. Always been prone to acne and am currently running 2ml of TestDeca 500 from WC a week at the minute and it has made my shoulders and back flare quite badly.

Any advice on dosage etc? Have been recommended a dose of 20mg a day does that sound about right?

Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Depends how prone you are, I'm nearly 32 and get cycstic boils/acne if I just look at gear otherwise I'm clear. I ran about 7 boxes of 30mg tabs on my last course lol. Sometime 80mg per day. You'll just have to play it by ear


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

should be ok for just controlling it i recon. is it pharma tane?

i was on 4 weeks @ 20mg then 5month @ 40mg.....worked wonders


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> should be ok for just controlling it i recon. is it pharma tane?
> 
> i was on 4 weeks @ 20mg then 5month @ 40mg.....worked wonders


Yes mate, did it help clear the existing acne you had mate or just kept it at a level like you already had?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Depends how prone you are, I'm nearly 32 and get cycstic boils/acne if I just look at gear otherwise I'm clear. I ran about 7 boxes of 30mg tabs on my last course lol. Sometime 80mg per day. You'll just have to play it by ear


Jesus Christ! Ok mate thanks, I have got one or two boils on my back but only little ones,ts mainly the whiteheads which are covering my shoulders which are really doing my nut in!

Cant afford anymore than this one box at the minute, until mid august at the earliest. If it hasnt cleared by then I will get myself some more in and up the dosage.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just looking for some advice, getting some accutane delivered to me this week 30x 20mg tabs. Always been prone to acne and am currently running 2ml of TestDeca 500 from WC a week at the minute and it has made my shoulders and back flare quite badly.
> 
> ...


20mg per day will be enough to stop new acne, as for getting rid im not so sure. Hope you did not order from rx cart there tane is poor


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes mate, did it help clear the existing acne you had mate or just kept it at a level like you already had?


think mine was in a different league to yours mate lol, had it REALLY bad....no more acne now (just a boil on lower back) but the scaring is major. tane wont do much for scaring but it cleared the spots brilliantly...but sloooowly


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

baggsy said:


> 20mg per day will be enough to stop new acne, as for getting rid im not so sure. Hope you did not order from rx cart there tane is poor


Nice one mate, no this is Pharma and from my source I always go to so no bother about quality bud, thanks for the heads up tho!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> think mine was in a different league to yours mate lol, had it REALLY bad....no more acne now (just a boil on lower back) but the scaring is major. tane wont do much for scaring but it cleared the spots brilliantly...but sloooowly


How long did it take? Just so I dont get too impatient lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How long did it take? Just so I dont get too impatient lol


a good couple month mate...at least.

just to clerify how bad mine was

this was january



this was end of may



shyte pics but u get the idea. its clearer now


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> a good couple month mate...at least.
> 
> just to clerify how bad mine was
> 
> ...


Jesus! Yea mine isnt that bad, at least its gone tho bud!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just looking for some advice, getting some accutane delivered to me this week 30x 20mg tabs. Always been prone to acne and am currently running 2ml of TestDeca 500 from WC a week at the minute and it has made my shoulders and back flare quite badly.
> 
> ...


If you are acne prone and getting problems 20mg won't be enough. I speak from my own personal experience there too. 40mg minimum, although it also depends on your bodyweight.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

supermancss said:


> If you are acne prone and getting problems 20mg won't be enough. I speak from my own personal experience there too. 40mg minimum, although it also depends on your bodyweight.


95kg approx mate. It's not too bad but the ones I get are quite painful. More just loads of red blemishes which in turn on my shoulders turn to whiteheads


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Jesus Christ! Ok mate thanks, I have got one or two boils on my back but only little ones,ts mainly the whiteheads which are covering my shoulders which are really doing my nut in!
> 
> Cant afford anymore than this one box at the minute, until mid august at the earliest. If it hasnt cleared by then I will get myself some more in and up the dosage.


 Yeah mine got bad though even before I touched gear, like Janiks but boils, some the size of golf balls been to hospital to have some operated on, was in for a week once lol drinking Bacardi and coke and eating bacon sandwiches, gotta love the mother in law.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> a good couple month mate...at least.
> 
> just to clerify how bad mine was
> 
> ...


Mine wasn't too far off yours mate. Been on 60mg from rx cart for 8 weeks and I reckon another 6-8 weeks it will all be gone. Whats your scarring like mate because every single one of the ****s has left a scar on me but at least its nearly gone.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

irish87 said:


> Mine wasn't too far off yours mate. Been on 60mg from rx cart for 8 weeks and I reckon another 6-8 weeks it will all be gone. Whats your scarring like mate because every single one of the ****s has left a scar on me but at least its nearly gone.


yeh its deffo the only stuff worth getting. if u look at the second pic mate....see all they spots on my chest....there actually raised scars & i dont have 1 actual spot on me there. its a bit better now as all the raised red bits are flattening & turning white...+ a suntan is helping them color wise now too. didnt use the sunbed while i was baw deep in tane because the skin was just too fragile tbh


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

i was prescribed acutane from a derm doc - she told me the dosage is 1mg per kg of body weight - i took 90mg for 8 weeks then dropped to 40mg for 4 weeks and my acne totally cleared up! its amazing stuff but damn the sides are harsh! eyes dry up, lips crack, skin peels and dont go out in the sun!! it also has links to severe depression and i admit i was lower than a snakes belly when i was on. but the idea is it kills the sebaceous glands which produce oil into the skin.

i went on about 2 years ago and many others told me for the duration im on - dont take any gear, which i didnt.

i now take 10mg every day of my cycle and i get the odd tiny little spot which my mrs begs to pop! (why do women love that so much!?)

i hope this helps.


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

Ive just been prescribed it (Roaccutane) and ive been told to start off at 80mg per day because there is no need to gradually increase and see how it goes for the first 2 months - im still tempted to take it at abit lower dose but dunno really....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i was prescribed acutane from a derm doc - she told me the dosage is 1mg per kg of body weight - i took 90mg for 8 weeks then dropped to 40mg for 4 weeks and my acne totally cleared up! its amazing stuff but damn the sides are harsh! eyes dry up, lips crack, skin peels and dont go out in the sun!! it also has links to severe depression and i admit i was lower than a snakes belly when i was on. but the idea is it kills the sebaceous glands which produce oil into the skin.
> 
> i went on about 2 years ago and many others told me for the duration im on - dont take any gear, which i didnt.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! I'll keep the above in mind, especially the sides!

Did you get a breakout of any new acne when you started taking it at all?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

stu8 said:


> Ive just been prescribed it (Roaccutane) and ive been told to start off at 80mg per day because there is no need to gradually increase and see how it goes for the first 2 months - im still tempted to take it at abit lower dose but dunno really....


Bare in mind my derm told me it's total tabs taken that cure acne rather than dose per day. So, 100mg per day for 2 weeks would be the same as 50mg for 4 weeks or 25mg per day for 8 weeks. So, if sides are too much just lower the dose and wait it out. If you've ran Accutane before, then it almost feels like you can top up on what you took before it works/kicks in far quicker


----------



## leandreams (Jul 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Bare in mind my derm told me it's total tabs taken that cure acne rather than dose per day. So, 100mg per day for 2 weeks would be the same as 50mg for 4 weeks or 25mg per day for 8 weeks. So, if sides are too much just lower the dose and wait it out. If you've ran Accutane before, then it almost feels like you can top up on what you took before it works/kicks in far quicker


Ah cool thanks for that mate , reckon i will just use 80mgs then and see how she goes


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

stu8 said:


> Ah cool thanks for that mate , reckon i will just use 80mgs then and see how she goes


I was alright with the sides. I drank went in the sun in spain etc on a high dose, the depression I didn't really notice as I've always been a miserable c.unt


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

i agree with the duration as apposed to tabs taken. because of the sides i was told to take them at 90mg and monitor my moods etc, if it gets too much we would just lower dose but extend course.

i never broke out in any more but i was told theres a chance it could make things worse for a week or 2 before it settles down - i was lucky i guess.

once its been treated - chances are it will never come back like before, but if it does - it means you finished too early the first time. (a problem many men have! lol)

hang it out bro for the 8-10 weeks and avoid any gear whilst on and carry a chap stick with you as lips WILL crack and dry out.

you will notice a big change around week 3 at that dose but carry on the full course.

depression was a bit thing for me whilst on, so surround yourself with loads of fanny and big boobie b1tches and rap music & fast cars ........ or whatever makes you happy.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> I was alright with the sides. I drank went in the sun in spain etc on a high dose, the depression I didn't really notice as I've always been a miserable c.unt


your dog is damn cute!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> i agree with the duration as apposed to tabs taken. because of the sides i was told to take them at 90mg and monitor my moods etc, if it gets too much we would just lower dose but extend course.
> 
> i never broke out in any more but i was told theres a chance it could make things worse for a week or 2 before it settles down - i was lucky i guess.
> 
> ...


How soon did your lips start drying out bud after starting your course? Only been running it a cpl of days but my lips seem and feel a lot drier than normal. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I am prone to just about any and every side of any drug ffs


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How soon did your lips start drying out bud after starting your course? Only been running it a cpl of days but my lips seem and feel a lot drier than normal. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I am prone to just about any and every side of any drug ffs


yeh mate it was about 7-10 days mine started to dry out. i had to carry a chap stick with me everywhere! i went on holiday at about week 5 or 6 of my course and got sun burnt REALLY bad due to not following the advise of the doc to keep out of the sun or wear a high factor.

hang in there mate, it will defo be worth it!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> yeh mate it was about 7-10 days mine started to dry out. i had to carry a chap stick with me everywhere! i went on holiday at about week 5 or 6 of my course and got sun burnt REALLY bad due to not following the advise of the doc to keep out of the sun or wear a high factor.
> 
> hang in there mate, it will defo be worth it!


Cheers mate!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to take 40mg ed for 2weeks pre cycle then 20mg ed on cycle, as time goes on you need less and less, tane is known to effect the oil glands for a long time after you stop you, possibly even permanently.

gradually the dose I needed dropped to 20mg x2-3 ew....

the last couple years iv used no tane, not needed it. could be with me getting older aswell, 5-10years ago I needed it tho.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been running 20mg ed for coming on 10 days now and have noticed a visible difference on my face and shoulders. Will carry on for a few more weeks yet till its cleared completely but blown away by the results thus far.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've been running 20mg ed for coming on 10 days now and have noticed a visible difference on my face and shoulders. Will carry on for a few more weeks yet till its cleared completely but blown away by the results thus far.


tane defo takes no prisoners lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stone14 said:


> tane defo takes no prisoners lol


Genuine miracle drug IMO. I'm sooooo prone to acne it's unreal. My face has never looked so clear.

Always have to run short esters due to less acne / sides but becomes painful jabbing eod, now with this I can run a solid enanthate / deconate cycle and actually enjoy it and not worry about the fact my back and shoulders look like a 13 year old boys face!!!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Genuine miracle drug IMO. I'm sooooo prone to acne it's unreal. My face has never looked so clear.
> 
> Always have to run short esters due to less acne / sides but becomes painful jabbing eod, now with this I can run a solid enanthate / deconate cycle and actually enjoy it and not worry about the fact my back and shoulders look like a 13 year old boys face!!!!


defo I couldn't have ran aas without it, only other option was dutasteride a dht inhibitor, I used it once but its effects were too long lasting, tane is top dog.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stone14 said:


> defo I couldn't have ran aas without it, only other option was dutasteride a dht inhibitor, I used it once but its effects were too long lasting, tane is top dog.


Do you still run it now then just at a low dose like I am? 20mg ed?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

no iv not needed it for a long time now, still have 100x20mg in my cuboard iv had a couple years now, also about 20 left over from my old batch what was expired 1year ago, iv had the odd 1 and still works just the same. im off cycle now and using clomid plus nolv and getting lil spots over my shoulders so thin I will use the odd 1 but that's it. no need for regular use now.


----------

